# what do you think of these snowboard boots?



## readeh (Aug 26, 2010)

Amazon.com: DC Phase 2010 Men's Snowboard Boots - Red / Grey: Sports & Outdoors 
Amazon.com: DC Phase 2010 Men's Snowboard Boots - Black: Sports & Outdoors
I believe the 2010 is the same as the 2011 but 30 dollars cheaper.
the DC Phase is the cheapest model DC produce but if you tried them on and liked them go for it
Go look on Amazon.. i found the 2010 DC journey for $100 60% off Amazon.com: DC Men's Journey 2010 Snowboard Boot: Sports & Outdoors not that many left though.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

DC makes decent boots from what my buddies tell me i dont have any experience with em though


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

I normally wear a size 11 in footwear. I received the DC Phase snowboots in size 11 and they were at least 1/2 size too small.

Also when I walk in these boots the uppers above my ankles don't allow for much movement to where I can't walk normally - it's like having a wooden board strapped from your heel all the way up your calf.

Is this typical for new snowboard boots? Is there typically a break-in period to get snowboot uppers to conform to your lower leg? Or is this one sign of a not-so-good snowboard boot?


----------



## readeh (Aug 26, 2010)

I should probably have warned you about the sizing of the DC boots.. I use size 11 in their snickers and size 12 in the DC Journey snowboard boot
I ordered two sizes 11½ and a 12 to be sure i had the fit but had to go with a full size larger.

I dont think the Phase is that stiff? Mine is a 8 or 9 in stiffness and well.. They are stiff but that's how i like it when boarding.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks readeh - I think the stiffness problem with me is in the upper.

I think the sole is probably fine. The boot upper goes straight up the back up of my calf and doesn't bend at all so I can barely walk in these snowboard boots. 

Is this just a part of the snowboard boot break in process? Are you supposed to bend and fold the upper to help it become more pliable to your preferences? I have no idea - I am brand new to this....


----------

